# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Regé-Jean Page on SNL. Best epi I've seen in awhile

## JEK

https://lastnighton.com/2021/02/22/s...n-page-review/

----------


## andynap

Youre assuming people are watching Bridgerton or even know his real name.

----------


## JEK

> You’re assuming people are watching Bridgerton or even know his real name.



 I knew there would be one of you out there. I play for an audience of 1!  Thanks for your support!

----------


## andynap

> I knew there would be one of you out there. I play for an audience of 1!  Thanks for your support!



 No problem. I read he got a new gig as lead in the series.

----------


## JEK

> No problem. I read he got a new gig.



I attempted to educate Hop on him in another thread this morning, but Hop hasn't gotten back to me yet  :Wink-slap:

----------


## GramChop

> https://lastnighton.com/2021/02/22/s...n-page-review/



I _buuuuuurn_ for him.  :cool: 

Best SNL in a while. 

...and who knew Ice Cube was British.  :Big Laugh:

----------


## JEK

> I _buuuuuurn_ for him. 
> 
> Best SNL in a while. 
> 
> ...and who knew Ice Cube was British.



TWO!

----------

